# Weekly competition 2009-19



## AvGalen (May 7, 2009)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R U R2 U F' U2 R2 F U' 
*2. *U2 R U R2 U F' R F 
*3. *U2 R' U F2 U2 R F' U 
*4. *U F R' F' R' U' R U2 R' U 
*5. *U' R F2 R' F2 U F2 R' U' 

*3x3x3*
*1. *U' L2 B2 F2 D U2 R2 U B2 L' B' R D2 L U' L2 B F' D' B2 U 
*2. *D L2 D' R2 U' L2 R2 U' B2 D B D U L2 R' D F2 R' B' R U2 
*3. *B2 U2 B2 F2 D' B2 F2 R2 D U' L B' R2 U' L2 R' F2 R' B F' L' 
*4. *L2 D2 F2 U' L2 D' F2 U' B2 D2 B2 U' R F D2 B2 D B' R' D B 
*5. *F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D R2 D R2 B2 L' B L' B2 L D2 B U2 L 

*4x4x4*
*1. *L B2 U' B' Uw' L' Rw2 B2 L D2 Uw' U' Rw2 D Uw Rw' F2 Uw2 R Fw' F D' Uw U Fw' L Uw' U F L Fw2 F' Rw D' Uw U' L' B Fw' Uw'
*2. *Fw' L' Uw2 U Rw2 B' Fw' F' D' Uw' U' F2 D Uw2 U' L2 Rw R Uw2 B Fw F D B D' U2 B Fw D' B Fw L2 Rw' B' R2 D' Uw Rw2 D U2
*3. *Rw B2 D2 L D Uw2 U Fw F2 L' Uw' U2 Fw' L2 D U L2 Rw F' D2 Fw2 D2 Fw2 Uw' B' U' R2 B' Fw2 F2 R D Uw' U' R' B2 U' Fw' Uw' Fw'
*4. *L2 B' D' Uw2 U2 Rw2 D' L2 R2 Fw' U2 L' B' L B2 R Uw R D' U2 Rw2 B' R' D L2 Rw D' L Rw2 D' Rw' Uw2 Fw2 F D L D' U R2 Fw
*5. *U' B2 Uw2 U' Fw F D B' U' R B2 Fw' U L2 Rw2 D B2 R' B L2 Rw' Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 B F Rw' F2 U' B2 L R' Fw2 D2 Uw' Rw R B2 Fw' F2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Rw' Dw' Fw2 Lw2 R' Uw B D' Dw' Uw2 U2 L' Rw2 R' D L Lw' R' B Lw2 R B2 U2 F' U2 Bw2 Lw D2 R' Dw Fw Rw Dw U2 B' Fw2 Uw2 B' L' Lw2 Rw' R D Uw' B U' Lw' D Dw' R' Bw Fw' F2 Dw Lw Dw' Uw Lw' R' Dw
*2. *U2 B2 L2 Uw' B' L' Lw R B L2 F R' Dw Fw' Uw' L' Rw' Fw Rw2 D2 B L D B' L Lw' Rw' R Dw' U' B2 Fw2 Uw2 B' Fw F2 R2 Fw L' Lw Rw2 R' Uw' Lw B' U2 Bw2 F' R' D Dw' Rw' F' L Rw2 B2 D2 Rw B Bw2
*3. *Dw2 Bw' D2 B2 Rw' B2 Bw' F' Rw2 B Bw2 F' Lw B Fw Rw' Uw2 Lw Dw F2 Uw Lw Rw' Fw2 Lw R2 Dw2 Uw U Lw2 Rw' Dw2 L2 D Dw' Uw B2 L' Bw2 Fw' Dw' Uw2 R' Dw2 Rw R D2 U L' Rw' U L F Dw B2 Lw Rw' D B2 R2
*4. *Uw' Fw U2 F' L Lw2 R' Uw R F2 L2 Rw' D' Uw2 U' Rw' R Bw' L' Lw Rw2 R F R' Dw2 L Lw' Rw R' F' L' Uw2 L2 R' Dw2 Fw' D' Dw Uw' U' B' Rw2 D Dw' U2 Bw' L2 R' Uw B Rw2 B F' U' L B2 Dw2 U' B2 Fw'
*5. *L' Lw' Rw B2 Bw2 Fw' F2 U2 Lw2 Bw Fw2 L' Lw' Rw2 R' Bw2 Uw Bw2 Fw' L R2 B Fw U B2 Uw2 R Dw' Uw Bw2 Dw U' F' D' U B' D' Dw2 Uw' U2 Lw2 U' R B' Bw2 Fw' F' Uw2 Lw D' F2 Dw L Bw' F2 Dw2 Bw2 F2 Lw' R

*6x6x6*
*1. *3R' B' 2B' 2D2 L' 3U2 U' L2 2L2 3R2 2R' R' B2 F L2 3R R' 2F R F2 2D' 2R' 2U 2B 3R D' 2D 3U' 3F' L2 D2 U2 F' R2 B 2F2 D2 2U2 B 2B D2 2D 3U' 3R 2D2 R2 B' 2B 2F D2 2D 3U 2U2 U B' 2B2 2F' F D' 2R2 D' 2U' 2L' B D 2D2 U2 B L2 U' L U' 3F2 F2 2D' F D2 2D2 U2 L'
*2. *3R2 R B2 3F 2U' 3R' 2F2 2L2 D' 2L 3R2 2R 2D2 L' 2L2 R 2B2 3R R 2B' 2U' 3F2 2R R2 D2 2D2 3R' R' F2 2D2 2U2 3R' 2R2 2F' L B2 2U 2R 2F 2L' U L' 2B 3F2 2L 2R R' D' L' 3F' 2D 2B2 2U2 2R U R2 F2 3U2 2U2 2L D' 2L' 2F 2D U 3R2 3F' 2F L' 3F2 2R2 2D B 2F F L 2F' F L2 2R2
*3. *D 3U' R' 2D' 3F2 2L B' 3F' 2R2 3F U 3F2 U B2 L2 R D 3U2 U 3R 3F2 D2 3U2 2L2 3R 2U' L 2L 3U' U' 3F2 2L 3F2 L2 2R' 2D' 2U U F' 2L2 3U 3R R' 3U' B' 3F U' L 2R2 2U L 3R2 2R 3F2 2L B2 D2 U' L D 2L' 2F' L2 2D2 2F' 3U2 2B' 3U' B 3F' 3U R2 3U U2 2R R' 3F2 2D' 2U' B
*4. *2D 2B2 L' 3R 2B 3F2 2F' U 2L 2B 3F 2F F' 2D' 3U' 2U2 R2 2U R' D L' R' 3U2 B2 2F2 D' 3F2 3R 2R2 R2 3U 2U2 B2 F L 3R' 2R 3U' U 3R2 B' 2B2 2F' 2L2 B2 3F2 2U B' L' 2L' 2R2 2F' L' R B2 3F' 2U' 2L 2R2 2F2 3U2 2B U2 L 2L2 2D2 2L 3R' 2R R D' 2R' R' D 2U' U2 3R 2R2 R 3U'
*5. *3U2 2B2 2U' L 2L' 2U2 3R' 3F2 2F D2 U' L2 2U2 3F' D2 2D' 3R 2F L 2L R2 2D 3R' B2 D 3U2 3F 3U2 2B' R' 3U2 2L U2 2L' 2D' 3F 2U 2B 2D 2R 2B 3F' L2 2U 2R 2B F2 D 3U2 U' 3F F R' D' 2D2 B2 R2 2D B2 2B2 F' L2 2L 3R' R D2 F 2R U2 3R2 B 3F2 L2 2F L' B L2 2U 3F R2

*7x7x7*
*1. *L' F 2U 2B' 2U' 2L 3L B2 2F2 3D 3U 2U' 3F 3D U' 3L' 3R 2R' R2 U2 R' 3F 2D2 B F 2R 3F2 3L R 2B' 3B D' 2D2 3D 3U 2U2 U 3F' F' 3U' 2F' 3L' 2R2 D' 3D 2U 3R2 2B L 2R 2F' L' B' 3U' 2B' 2U F2 R' B 2D' 2U2 R' 3B R2 2F2 D' 2D2 B2 3D L2 D2 3D 3B' 3D2 L' 2D' 3F2 3R' 2R2 B' 3B' U' 2R 2D' 2R' 2D B' 2B2 3F2 L 2L2 2D2 F 3D' 3F2 2F' F' 2R' D' U2
*2. *3L' R2 3B' 2F 3U' B 3F F' 2U 2L 2R D 3D 3U R2 B2 3B2 3F' 2F2 F' 2L2 2R' R 2F2 2L2 3B D 3D2 B 2F2 F' 2D' 3D2 3B 2D' 2B 3F2 2F2 3U' 3F' F' 2L' 3B L2 2R R2 B' 2B' L2 2B2 3B2 D' U2 L2 2L 3R2 2R' R F2 2L 2F2 2U2 B2 F 3U' L 2D 2F2 L2 3R' U 2L 3R' 2B2 3B' D2 2F R F 2L2 3D2 R2 3D' U 2B' 3R2 2R R D 3D' U2 L' 3U B 2B' 3B' 3F2 F2 2D' 3D2
*3. *B2 3F' 3D 3L2 F2 2D' L 3F' 3L' 2F 3U2 3F' 3L 3R' 3F2 2F F' 2U2 3L 3U2 3L' 2B 3B' 3L' 2D2 2R 2D 2L2 2R2 B' 3B' 2L2 3D U 3F 2R 2F' 2L2 B L2 3B' 3F' 2F 2R 3B 3U L2 3B2 F' D' U2 3F' 3D2 U 2B2 2F2 L D' 2D 2U' 2B' F' 2R 2U' U 3L 3U2 B2 L' U' 2L2 3L2 3B' 2D' 3L2 D' 3R' 2B' 3B 3F' 3U2 F' 2L' 2F F 3U2 F 3R2 3F2 D2 B' 2U' L2 3R R2 B2 2B' 2U L' 2R
*4. *2D 2U' F2 3D L' 2D2 U2 3F2 2R' 2U 2B2 D B2 3F2 3U2 3R' B' 2F2 2L2 3R2 2R 3D' 3L' U' B 2B2 F2 D' U' 3R 3D2 2R2 F' 2L2 3R2 U L2 2L2 3L' 2D2 2U2 2L2 3R 2R R2 2B' R' U2 2F' 2R U2 L' 3L 2D 2F2 3L2 3D 3F 2R' U' 2R2 R B D2 3D' U 2L' 2B2 3B' F2 3D 3F 3L' R' 2U' 2L B' 3B F 2R2 2B U2 2F 3D' L R' 3B 2L' B 2R2 3B R2 3D' 2L 3R 3F' 3L 2R 2B2 L
*5. *3U 3L 2D' 3U2 L2 2L2 F' D 3L 3F' 3D2 2L 3R U' 2R2 3D' 3R' 3F' 2F D2 2D 2L 3L R U2 3B D 2D2 3F' 3D 3U 3F2 2U2 L 2B2 F 2R' 3D' 2F L 3B2 R2 2B 3D' L2 D2 2D' 2L2 2U' 2R' 3F F2 3U F' L' 3L 3R' 2R R' F' R 3D2 2F' 3U 2U' U2 2L' D' F 3D2 B2 3R 3B2 2R' R' F' 2D' R' 3B D2 3U2 U' 2F' 2R 3U' U2 2F2 2R2 3D 2B2 2U2 F2 D2 L2 2F' 3L' 2D 2R2 3F2 2F2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R U' F U2 R' U' R F2 
*2. *F2 U F' R' F R2 U' R U' 
*3. *F2 U2 F' R U2 F' U R' 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R2 U' L2 B2 U L2 R2 D2 L2 B R2 D' R' U F' D2 F2 L' D2 U2 
*2. *L2 U' B2 D U F2 D2 F2 L' U' L' B' R' U B F L' F R D 
*3. *D F2 L2 R2 U B2 D' R2 F2 D2 B R' F2 D U2 F2 L F' D2 R2 B 

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw2 U B Rw' B D Uw' L R' D2 Rw Fw2 F2 Rw U2 B2 L2 R' Fw F2 U' R' B Rw2 D2 Uw' U' F Rw2 Uw R2 Uw R B' D' Uw U' B2 Uw2 L
*2. *F2 Rw2 R2 D B Fw2 R2 D2 L' Rw2 R2 F L2 R2 D2 Uw U R2 B' Fw D' Fw' D L2 Rw' D F' D' U' R U Fw F L2 Rw' B' D B L2 Uw'
*3. *Fw2 R' Uw2 B2 Fw F L Rw' R Fw2 Rw' F' U L' Rw' Fw2 Rw U2 B L Rw2 R F2 D2 U' R B L2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 U2 L2 R2 B2 Uw U' B' L Rw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' Lw' Rw R2 Fw Dw Uw U Bw2 Fw2 D' L' D2 U' Bw' Rw' U Lw' B' Bw' Fw' U2 L Bw2 Fw' Uw R' D Lw B' Bw' Fw2 F Dw L' Lw Rw' R' Bw2 Fw' U' R Dw2 L Lw Rw Dw2 Bw2 Fw2 R D2 Dw L' Dw2 Uw U2 B D Uw2 U
*2. *D' L' Lw' Rw2 R Dw' Bw2 F Uw Bw' F D2 Lw' B2 F' D' Bw' Lw' F2 D' Dw U' B' Fw2 F' Lw2 Rw2 B2 F' D' Bw2 R2 Fw2 Dw L2 Rw Fw' Rw' F Dw2 L' Lw2 Rw Fw2 D Bw' L Lw B2 L Dw' B' D' Bw' Lw' Rw' Dw R Bw2 Rw
*3. *Fw2 F' L2 Lw Rw' R' F Uw2 F2 Rw R Fw2 F Rw2 B' F Lw Uw Fw' Dw2 Fw2 Uw2 L' R' Bw2 Fw F U2 Fw F' U2 B' Bw2 Fw2 F Dw' U' F2 U2 Bw2 F2 D' Dw B' F D' Bw' Lw2 Fw Uw2 U Bw R' B Bw Fw' F D2 L Rw

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U' L2 R2 D U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F U L U' R' U R' B L D' L D 
*2. *U2 B2 R2 B2 U F2 L2 D' R2 F2 R D' U2 B' R B' L B R' D' F 
*3. *D L2 U B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U F R' D U L D' R' F R2 U' 
*4. *U' F2 D L2 D U F2 D' F R B' D' R2 F D2 F2 L2 B L D' 
*5. *D' L2 U R2 D L2 R2 U R2 B2 U B U R' D B' L' B' U L R' 
*6. *B2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 D2 F2 U L B' L R B F L' D R B' 
*7. *B2 U2 L2 D' B2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 R2 B D' F2 U' B R' B L' U' F 
*8. *L2 U R2 B2 U F2 D R2 B2 U' B' D2 R' B L2 F L' F2 D2 B' D' 
*9. *D B2 R2 B2 U' B2 D B2 F2 D2 F D' L' R' B' L2 F' D' U' R' 
*10. *B2 L2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 L D2 B D R' B F' R2 D2 U' L R2 
*11. *B2 D' L2 F2 L2 B2 D B2 R2 U2 F R B' R2 U R' U' L2 U L' U' 
*12. *B2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 D B2 L2 U' L' F R2 D L' F D L2 D2 B2 F2 
*13. *U2 B2 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 D' R U R' F U' L B2 U R2 D2 U' 
*14. *D2 F2 U2 F2 D R2 D U2 F U R B2 D' B F' U R' F2 L2 D U2 
*15. *D2 U B2 U' F2 U' F2 U' L2 R2 U2 B' L' U2 B D B' L' F R' U' 

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U F2 U R2 B2 U' B2 D2 R2 U' F D2 B' D' L B2 U2 F' U F' R' 
*2. *U' B2 D2 R2 U L2 R2 U2 R2 F U' R' B F2 R2 U2 L2 U R' F U' 
*3. *U' F2 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 U R2 F2 R' D B' F' U' F D2 B L' U2 B2 
*4. *B2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 D B2 L2 F' R2 U' B R B L2 U' R 
*5. *U' B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 F' U F' R F' U' B' L2 U2 L' F D' 

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L2 D' B2 U' F2 U L2 B2 L2 U L2 F' R' U2 B R' F' U' F2 R2 U' 
*2. *D R2 B2 U' L2 D R2 D L2 U F2 U2 R B' U2 R' D2 L D B2 
*3. *F2 U' R2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 D' R2 B2 D2 F' U B R U' R' F' R' F2 
*4. *R2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 U2 B2 U R D' L D' B2 D2 R2 B L' D2 
*5. *D L2 D B2 L2 D R2 F2 D B L2 F R' D L' R2 D2 F' R' D2 F' 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D' R2 B2 F2 U L2 D2 F2 U L' F' L2 B' R' F D F' L' U2 B 
*2. *R2 D B2 U B2 U' B2 U' F2 D' R' D' L' B2 F2 D R2 B D' R' 
*3. *B2 L2 R2 D2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 F2 U2 B' L F D2 U' F D B U' 
*4. *F2 D F2 R2 D B2 L2 U R2 F2 U2 B D L2 B L' U2 B2 R B2 D' 
*5. *B2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 R2 D U2 B2 R D2 R' B' F' R B2 D' L' F2 U 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L2 D2 F2 U B2 D' F2 D' R2 U' L2 R2 U2 R' B L F' R D' U 

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U' R' F' U2 F' R2 U2 
*3. *L2 D' L2 B2 R2 U L2 F2 D2 L2 B L D U2 R B2 F2 D R B' 
*4. *B2 D' Uw' U2 Rw' Uw2 B' Rw U Fw Rw2 D2 R2 B Fw' D' B2 Fw2 F2 L Rw2 Fw2 R' B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 Uw' Rw2 Uw2 U B2 Fw' D L Fw R2 U' Fw2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R F' R2 U R2 F' U' R U2 
*3. *F2 R2 D' R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D B L B2 U' L2 B L R' B2 L U2 
*4. *Uw B Fw' F' L2 D2 Uw' U F2 Uw U2 Rw' R2 B2 D' F' U R2 Fw' L Rw2 D2 U' Rw2 R F' D U' F2 D Uw2 L' Rw' R2 D Rw Fw' F' U Fw
*5. *L2 Dw' Uw B Bw Fw2 F2 Uw Lw R D L2 R2 D2 Dw' Bw2 Uw2 U' Lw B Bw' Fw F U L' Lw' Rw2 R2 F2 R' Uw' B' Lw B2 Fw F' Lw2 Dw Bw' D R D Dw2 Uw2 U' R' U' B' D' B Bw Fw F' Uw Rw2 R' Bw2 D' Dw' B2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-4,d=6 / dUdU u=0,d=0 / ddUU u=5,d=3 / UdUd u=1,d=-4 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-1 / dUdd
*2. *UUdd u=5,d=5 / dUdU u=-5,d=6 / ddUU u=-2,d=5 / UdUd u=3,d=-3 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=5 / dUdd
*3. *UUdd u=0,d=5 / dUdU u=0,d=4 / ddUU u=0,d=4 / UdUd u=4,d=2 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=5 / UdUU
*4. *UUdd u=-4,d=0 / dUdU u=-1,d=6 / ddUU u=1,d=-5 / UdUd u=-1,d=0 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=6 / UdUd
*5. *UUdd u=6,d=-1 / dUdU u=0,d=5 / ddUU u=-3,d=5 / UdUd u=0,d=-3 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-1 / dUdU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R L U R' L' R' L R L U' L U' R' r' 
*2. *U L' R' U' L R U R' L R L' U L B u r' b 
*3. *U B' L U' B L' R U' R' L' U L R' L' B' u r' l' 
*4. *R L U' R' L B' U' B' u' r' l' b' 
*5. *U' L R' U' R U' L' R U' B U' B' R' U' R L B u r l b 

*Square-1*
*1. *(1,2) (0,6) (3,3) (0,3) (3,3) (3,3) (-4,0) (1,3) (3,0) (6,0) (3,3) (0,3) (-4,3) (2,4) (0,4) (6,3)
*2. *(6,-4) (-3,1) (3,3) (0,3) (1,5) (4,2) (0,4) (6,0) (6,0) (0,4) (-4,4) (0,2) (-4,2) (6,0) (-4,4) (-4,2)
*3. *(-2,-1) (-3,6) (3,2) (0,3) (-3,1) (0,3) (0,3) (-1,0) (-5,4) (0,5) (-2,2) (4,0) (5,2) (0,4) (4,0) (-2,5) (0,0)
*4. *(0,-4) (0,3) (-3,0) (6,4) (-3,0) (-2,3) (6,0) (6,4) (5,0) (6,4) (-4,0) (2,0) (0,3) (6,0) (0,2) (-3,1) (3,5) (0,0)
*5. *(3,0) (0,3) (-5,3) (6,3) (2,5) (0,1) (-5,4) (0,2) (-1,0) (0,4) (-5,2) (0,4) (6,4) (2,0) (2,0) (5,0) (-3,0) (0,0)


----------



## Garmon (May 7, 2009)

*2x2x2:* Average: 5.10
03.23 06.36 06.18 06.92  05.49 
*3x3x3:* Average: 20.95
20.93	23.19 18.46 25.50 16.67	
*4x4x4:*
*5x5x5:*
*3x3x3 One-Handed:*


----------



## ender9994 (May 7, 2009)

*2x2:* (21.58), (10.13), 14.83, 12.65, 12.79---13.42 avg.

*3x3:* (18.66), 29.50, 23.49, (38.48), 29.06 ---avg. of 27.35
Notes: wow, my rubik's DIY absolutely sucks...it is tightened as far as it will go, to the point where its hard to turn...yet it still pops.

*Pyraminx:* 24.49, (19.63), (27.28), 24.26, 24.66---avg. of 24.47

*2-4 relay:* 3:29.8

*4x4:*


*2x2 blind:* DNF, DNF, DNF...sigh, why do i bother

*Magic:* 1.87, 1.58, (1.33), (2.72), 1.83--- 1.76 avg...not bad


----------



## Faz (May 7, 2009)

*2x2:* 3.97, 3.14, 3.39, (4.03), (2.95) = *3.50*
Decent, opposed to the last 2 weeks - Your turn Rowan!
*3x3:* 11.83, 10.47, (12.73), (10.37), 12.34 = *11.55*
Naiiice!
*4x4:* 57.61, 57.76, 58.77, (1:02.20), (49.75) = *58.05*
Hmm.
*5x5:* 1:50.23, 1:49.29, 1:59.04, (1:42.65), (2:16.34) = *1:52.85*
Bad, haven't practised in ages.
*Sq1: * (42.57), 26.45, (22.89), 28.79, 34.50 = *29.91*
Woot for improvement! (And David Woner's adj-adj alg.)
*OH:* 28.06, (33.33), 31.73, (25.47), 27.77 = *29.19*
Crap.
*2x2BLD:* DNF, DNF, 7.28 = *7.28*
SpeedBLD ftw.
*3BLD: *2:17.20, 2:22, DNF = *2:17.20*
Arrgh. I suck now
*234: 1:09.40*
Nice.
*2345: *
*Megaminx:* 1:31.90, (1:38.47), (1:24.86), 1:25.67, 1:37.73 = *1:31.77*


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (May 7, 2009)

*2x2x2* : *7.00*, 9.77, *DNF*, 8.73, 9.80 = *8.82*

*2x2x2 BLD* : 1:26.55, 1:19.70, *1:03.20*. Best = *1:03.20*

*3x3x3* : 32.08, *29.95*, *DNF*, 33.17, 30.12 = *31.33*

*3x3x3 OH* : 59.45, *58.27*, 1:14.38, 1:18.47, *DNF* = *1:07.64*

*3x3x3 BLD* : DNF, *4:38.02*, DNF. Best = *4:38.02*

*3x3x3 Multi BLD* : 3/3 (13 min memorization, 7 min execution)

*234 Relay* : *3:58.52*


----------



## Escher (May 7, 2009)

Gah, I was trying not to log in at all until the end of exams, but I may as well still do 2x2 in the weekly comps...

2x2
3.21, 3.36, (4.12), (2.81), 3.19 = 3.25

CLL is great. I was grumpy about being beaten in last weeks so I warmed up for ages and then produced this  Knowing EG case 1 by the end of exam period should definitely help with my times too


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 7, 2009)

3x3: 16.50 17.14 (15.06) 18.58 (19.06) = *17.41 *Ok.
3x3OH: (38.98) 29.54 32.90 33.70 (24.42) = *32.05 *Wh00t? That 24 was fr34k1ng 1337 
Sq-1: 38.10 (29.62) (1:00.36) 44.98 42.90 = *41.99* Been practising all week 
Magic: 1.92 (16.50) 1.76 (1.76) 1.92 = *1.87* It's funny you can do an average of 5 within a minute 
Pyraminx: 13.19 13.27 14.15 (8.71) (15.91) = *13.53* Ok.
2x2: (4.04) 6.81 6.23 (8.77) 7.05 = *6.69* Bad.
2x2BLD: 1:04.51 1:18.74 49.14 = *49.14* Ok.
4x4: (1:02.07) 1:09.30 1:20.14 1:17.34 (1:22.19) = *1:15.59* Eek!!
5x5: 2:09.62 2:13.30 2:20.17 (2:06.59) (2:28.66) = *2:14.37* *Commits suicide*
3x3BLD: DNF DNF 2:39.26 = *2:39.26* PB 
3x3FMC: *38 moves* See solution later on in thread.
Megaminx: (2:01.06) 1:56.64 (1:46.28) 1:59.72 1:48.92 = *1:55.09* Ok.
2-3-4: *1:38.82* Ok.
2-3-4-5: *3:59.72* Minor screwup on 4x4...


----------



## byu (May 7, 2009)

*2x2x2*
7.35, (8.21), 7.31, 8.16, (6.12) = 7.60
COMMENT: Pretty good.

*3x3x3*
(16.24), 17.02, 16.78, (17.35), 17.21 = 17.00
COMMENT: So close to sub-17...

*4x4x4*
1:29.35, (1:34.36), 1:24.12, 1:25.39, (1:20.34) = 1:26.29
COMMENT: Very good.

*2x2x2 BLD*
DNF DNF 36.19 = 36.19
COMMENT: I was trying out BH, and it didn't go so well, so I decided to go back to my normal method for the last solve.

*3x3x3 BLD*
DNF 15:35.24 DNF = 15:35.24
COMMENT: Yeah, I'm not satisfied at all, but at least I can say I got my first successful blindsolve with BH corners! Every single attempt was with BH corners, and on the second one, I think I got kind of lucky because I got 3 commutators for corners, and two of them were Direct Inserts (the other was an orthogonal).

*4x4x4 BLD*
DNF DNF DNF = DNF
COMMENT: I haven't practiced this recently, because of all my time with BH. The last one was off by a three-cycle of centers.

*2-4 Relay*
1:54.26

*Square-1*
56.24, 59.36, (1:02.19), (52.12), 54.11 = 56.57
COMMENT: Good.


----------



## MichaelErskine (May 7, 2009)

Michael Erskine
*2x2x2:* (31.28) (messed up chameleon OLL), 17.75, (15.33), 18.05, 20.05 = *18.62* (fun!)
*3x3x3:* (32.74), 42.60, 41.28, 41.07, (1:01.59) = *41.65* (very good for me!)
*4x4x4:* (3:27.74), 4:32.93, 4:52.21, 5:21.01, (8:28.19) (messed up OLL parity and had to start again!) = *4:55.38* (using an old Rubik's 4x4x4 from ebay - not very easy to use!)
*5x5x5:* 6:48.17, (7:59.34), 7:01.59, 7:55.38, (6:38.85) = *7:15.05* (not a puzzle I play with very often - I have lots of scope for improvement here!)
*7x7x7:* 19:24.00, 18:16.00, 19:35.00, 16:31.00, 17:08.00
*Megaminx:* 6:54.40, (8:31.88), (6:10.55), 6:44.19, 6:19.24 = *6:39.28*
*Pyraminx:* (19.60), (35.37), 28.39, 25.33, 29.73 = *27.82* (using Charlie Cooper's method - albeit slowly!) 
*3x3x3 OH:* (3:35.64), (2:47.52), 3:00.66, 2:53.73, 2:55.25 = *2:56.55* (fun but slow - tired arm!)
*234 relay:* *6:04.93*


----------



## Erik (May 7, 2009)

Erik
2: 3.41, 4.23, (5.70), 3.70, (2.92) = 3.78
3: 9.67, 11.27, (8.34), (11.83), 11.81 = 10.92 grr 11's
OH: (21.95), (26.91), 24.83, 23, 26.56 = 24.80 shhhht dont tell anyone
sq-1: (32.74), 27.72, 29.14, 29.50, (20.42) = 28.79
pyra: (5.09), 8.81, (9.26), 6.70, 7.16 = 7.56 horrible
magic: 0.96, 0.96, 0.96, DNF, 0.96 = 0.96 I LOL-ed quite consistent ^^


----------



## Edam (May 7, 2009)

*2x2* - (17.97), 14.74, 14.03, 11.80, (10.22) = *13.52*
*3x3* - 27.02, 26.80, 25.06, (23.19), (27.47) = *26.29*
*5x5* - (2:52.77), 3:10.97, (3:29.31), 2:58.86, 3:16.96 = *3:08.93*

*3x3OH* - 1:06.69, 1:15.93, 1;11.96, (1:21.80), (1:00.90) = *1:11.53*
*clock* - (48.55), 28.52, 40.02, 28.44, (27.88) = *32.33*
*pminx* - (20.09), (11.96), 16.65, 17.80, 17.02 = *17.16*
*magic* - 1.36, (1.69), (1.33), 1.40, 1.50 = *1.42* been practising this! 

more to follow


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 7, 2009)

Simon Westlund:

*2x2:* 4.11, 6.05, (3.80), (6.31), 3.83 = *4.66*

*3x3:* (13.39), 13.61, (17.05), 14.74, 15.17 = *14.51 *- PB non-rolling avg of 5! 

*4x4:* 1:01.94, (1:11.81), (1:00.03), 1:03.42, 1:04.69 = *1:03.35* - Bah! Not even 1 sub 1 

*5x5:* 2:29.22, (2:43.24), 2:37.53, (2:20.09), 2:26.31 = *2:31.02*

*6x6* (8:57.53), 12:09.57, 11:51.83, 9:13.93, (12:55.09) = *11:18.34* - Just got this today.. I hate how your times pretty much relies just on parities and pops  My record is 8:52.. I'm modding it now, Hopefully it'll get A LOT better 

*2x2 BLD:* 35.40, 32.05, 24.58 = *24.05*

*3x3 BLD:* 3:00.58, DNF, DNF = *3:00.58* - Havn't done this in a while.. I should definitely start pracitsing again..

*3x3 Multi: 1/3* 26:53 - First time trying 3 cubes..

*3x3 OH:* (34.62), 39.28, 36.77, 38.91, (39.75) = *38.32* - Average.

*3x3 Feet:* 1:59.02, (1:50.24), 2:29.86, (2:30.44), 2:02.73 = *2:10.54* - awesome! 

*2-4 relay: 1:27.25

2-5 relay: 4:06.34*

*3x3 Match the Scramble:* 1:32.84, (1:53.69), 1:38.44, 1:30.77, (1:21.64) = *1:34.02* - Nice! filmed the last one.

*Fewest Moves: 41 *
Scramble: L2 D2 F2 U B2 D' F2 D' R2 U' L2 R2 U2 R' B L F' R D' U 

Solution: z2 U' F L' R F' U' R2 D2 L F L' U2 L' B2 L R' U R2 U' R' U' R B L F' L F L2 B' L' U' L F2 D R' U R U' R D' F2 (41)

Explanation:

1x2x3: z2 U' F L' R F' U' R2 D2
2 edges: L F L' U2 L' B2 L
3rd pair: R' U R2
4th pair: U' R' U' R
OLL: B L F' L F L2 B'
PLL: L' U' L F2 D R' U R U' R D' F2

- Good for me!  FMC is fun! 
*
Magic:* 1.56, 1.65, (1.68), 1.68, (1.53) = *1.63* - Just restrung it again.. it's just been laying around for a few months 

*Pyraminx:* 7.36, 9.26, (10.36), (4.14), 9.76 = *8.79* - OK.

*Megaminx:* 1:36.12, 1:44.95, 1:52.08, 1:33.89, (1:30.34) = *1:38.32*

*Square 1:* 40.17, 33.53, (30.05), 35.70, (46.80) = *36.47*


----------



## MTGjumper (May 7, 2009)

Simon Crawford

3x3: (14.53), (12.36), 13.80, 14.08, 13.76 = 13.88
Pretty average, considering I just did an average of 25 that was just under this.

2x2: 4.66, 5.09, 4.45, (5.24), (3.41) = 4.73
I suppose my average is around sub-5 now. I don't practice this really.

4x4: 1:04.74, 1:04.77, 1:06.99, (1:09.97), (57.52) = 1:05.50

5x5: (2:07.01), 2:10.80, (2:16.24), 2:09.91, 2:13.91 = 2:11.54
Very good, although I haven't recorded any sessions this week, so I haven't really monitored my progression.

234: 1:24.61
PB  Splits were 6-13-1:05. 2-look OLL on 3x3 and 4x4, too.

OH: (42.32), 47.35, 45.08, 44.95, (47.75) = 45.79
About average. On the third one, my F2L was done by 18 secs, but my last layer was awful 

Sq-1: 25.56, 27.56, 25.35, (28.30), (20.60) = 26.16
Yeah, whatever 

FMC:


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 7, 2009)

Mike Hughey:

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *41 moves*
Scramble: L2 D2 F2 U B2 D' F2 D' R2 U' L2 R2 U2 R' B L F' R D' U
Solution: R' D' R U' R2 D R' D' R2 D U R' U' R' B' R B R' B' R B U F' R2 F R U' R' U F2 D F2 D2 R' F' R' L' B' R U D

Explanation:
I used the inverse scramble: U' D R' F L' B' R U2 R2 L2 U R2 D F2 D B2 U' F2 D2 L2
2x2x2: D' U' R' B L
2x2x3: R F R D2 F2 D'
3x cross: F2 U' R U
4th pair: R' F' R2 F
OLL: U' B' R' B R B' R' B R U
PLL: R U' D' R2 D R D' R2 U R' D R

Comment: Nice start; absolutely terrible ending! I was so frustrated - everything I tried ended in a 22+ move LL. A very disappointing result.


----------



## MistArts (May 7, 2009)

*2x2x2:* (6.29), 5.23, 5.94, 5.57, (5.07) = 5.58
No warm-up. Failed at the first solve.
*3x3x3:* 21.00, (20.41), 20.89, 20.76, (24.15) = 20.88
*4x4x4:* (2:01.32), (1:31.04), 1:43.91, 1:54.93, 1:39.34 = 1:46.06
Bad.
*5x5x5:* 2:55.41, 2:51.35, (2:50.53), 3:04.66, (3:04.72) = 2:57.14
*OH:* 1:03.13, (1:07.22), 1:00.90, (43.42), 56.62 = 1:00.22
Hand too tired from typing in computer class. On the 43 was average solve (with F-perm )


----------



## JustinJ (May 7, 2009)

All I had time for right now. I should have waited. I'll do more later.

*2x2*: (6.52), 6.11, 6.33, 5.09, (4.86) = 5.84

I'm sad now. The only one I'm happy with is the last one, since I used EG.

Edit:
*3x3*: (24.69), 24.03, (18.22), 18.31, 21.58 = 21.31
Bad start, the end made it pretty average though.

Late edit:
*Pyraminx:* 8.03, 8.00, (7.63), (9.90), 8.94 = 8.32

Great! No sup-10's!


----------



## gpt_kibutz (May 7, 2009)

*3x3x3* (18.78), 19.16, (29.30), 23.78, 23.37=22.10
*2x2x2* 5.40, 5.02, 5.77, (8.49), (4.38) = 5.40


----------



## tsaoenator (May 8, 2009)

Andy Tsao
5x5x5: 1:41.14, (1:43.81), 1:43.55, (1:35.21), 1:35.35 = 1:40.01 so close to sub-1:40...


----------



## Sa967St (May 8, 2009)

*3x3x3: 13.56*
12.94, 13.71, (12.01), 14.04, (14.04)

*3x3x3OH: 30.42 *
28.39, 33.51, 29.37, (28.04), (33.96) 

*3x3x3 BLD: DNF*
DNF[2:35.99], DNF [2:17.69] DNF [2:30.75]

*4x4x4: 1:14.11*
1:13.60, (1:18.78), 1:12.79, (1:09.36), 1:15.93 

*5x5x5: 2:08.82*
2:03.80, 2:16.65, (2:00.53), 2:03.63, (2:16.66) 

*2x2x2-4x4x4 relay: 1:38.20*
2x2x2: 0:07.xy
3x3x3: 0:15.xy
4x4x4: 1:16.xy

*2x2x2-5x5x5 relay: 3:53.31*
2x2x2: 0:08.xy
3x3x3: 0:16.xy
4x4x4: 1:18.xy
5x5x5: 2:11.xy

*square-1: 57.49*
56.93, 57.42, (52.19), 58.13, (1:11.81)


----------



## PeterV (May 8, 2009)

PeterV:

2x2x2: (8.49), 12.12, (13.64), 10.67, 10.25 = *11.01 avg.*
Comment: Good.

3x3x3: DNF, 30.62, DNF, 29.01, 31.48 = *DNF*
Comment: Both DNF's I hit the reset button when stopping the timer. Both were sub-30 too.

4x4x4: 3:09.22 (P), 3:06.16 (P), (2:45.45), (3:44.34 (P)), 3:29.05 (P) = *3:14.81 avg.*
Comment: *Sigh*

2-4 Realy: *3:30.07* (OP)
Comment: Excellent!

Magic: 1.45, 1.32, 2.82, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
Comment: A bad week for DNF's...


----------



## happa95 (May 8, 2009)

3x3 BLD: *1:24.51*
1. 2:00.43 
2. 1:52.59
3. 1:24.51


----------



## Kian (May 8, 2009)

Kian Barry

*2x2x2-* 7.59, 5.65, (7.74), 6.65, (5.19) *Average- 6.63*
*3x3x3- *18.98, (19.80), (15.91), 19.40, 18.05 *Average- 18.81*
*4x4x4-* (1:08.50), 1:17.71, 1:12.48, (1:19.57), 1:12.71* Average- 1:14.30*
*5x5x5-* (2:08.59), 2:15.67, 2:13.98, 2:18.01, (2:23.96) *Average-2:15.89* 
*Square-1*- 55.41, 58.47, (1:05.36), 58.84, (45.84) *Average- 57.57*
*2-4 Relay- 1:55.30
2-5 Relay- 3:53.29*
*3x3x3 OH-* 49.39, 53.39, 55.39, (47.94), (59.39) *Average- 52.72*
*3x3x3 BLD-* DNF, DNF, *4:53.94*
*Magic-* (2.40), 2.95, 2.75, 2.48, (3.04) *Average- 2.73*
*MTS-* 1:58.93, (2:03.49), (1:36.49), 1:49.28, 1:53.02 *Average- 1:53.74*

Too tired for FMC or feet.


----------



## mande (May 8, 2009)

3x3: 20.40, 22.98, (18.66), (25.95), 24.13 = 22.50
Comment: OK

3x3 OH: (34.97), (46.93), 40.71, 39.84, 38.51 = 39.68
Comment: Good...lubing my DIY seems to have helped quite a bit.


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 8, 2009)

*3x3*: 37.18, 23.81, 33.34, 26.57, 27.16 = 29.03
messed up 3 of 5 solves...

*2x2*: 7.88, 10.26, 4.20, 9.25, 10.47 = 9.13
single pb  (PLL skip and fast FL) - avg: okay

*pyra*: 18.05, 22.52, 25.04, 15.26, 24.07 = 21.55
okay avg

*3x3 OH*: 1:23.77, 1:01.62, 1:12.07, 1:28.30, 1:08.64 = 1:14.83 
pb. the second was pll skip. I want sub1 !!!

*FMC*: R' F' R L' B' U' F U2 (x2) (y2) R' U2 R U (y') R U R' (y') F' U F U' (y) F' U' F U' B' U B (y') U2 R U R' U F' U' F (y') f R U R' U' f' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' r2 R2 U r2 R2 U2 r2 R2 U r2 R" U2 = 51 moves

Cross: 8 moves
F2L [1]: 6 moves
F2L [2] + [3]: 11 moves
F2L [4]: 8 moves
OLL: 15 moves
PLL: 13 moves

more explanation: I built the 2nd and the 3rd F2L-pair at the same time. The OLL was Adjacent [Edges] and Headlights [Corners]. The PLL was a H-Perm + a U2 move.

_Yes! My new PB! I want sub50! _

*btw: at all! What means Match the scramble??*


----------



## guusrs (May 8, 2009)

3x3x3: 19.75 (20.83) (16.72) 19.78 20.50 ==> 20.01

FMC: L2 R D' B L' R' D R' B' R D2 U2 R U R' U F' L' F' D' L D F L F2 (*25*)
explanation: 
turn pre-scramble move F2 to understand
F2L + 2x2x2-block+pair: L2 R D' B L' R' D R' B' R D2 (11)
weird combination of F2L and LL: U2 R U R' U F' L' F' D' L D F L (24)
correction: F2 (25)

The weird combination wasn't that weird considering I found the following after the 11th move:
F2L: F' L' U L U' (16)
10 move LL: U' F U F' L' F D' L D F L (26) <-- memorizing 120 LL-algs finally paid off!
correction: F2 (27)
which took me 20 minutes.
I was almost convinced that last 16 moves sequence was too long. 
It took me a while but in that solution I replaced F' L' U L U2 F U F' L' F (10) by U2 R U R' U F' L' F' (8)
Funny this worked!
Gus


----------



## Vulosity (May 8, 2009)

Alex Vu
3x3: 18.65, 17.14, (14.76), 18.42, (18.66)
Comment: I hate solves over 17 sec.

2x2: (4.13), (11.05), 7.21, 8.17, 8.37
Comment: The first scramble as really easy. The rest were average solves.


----------



## Edmund (May 8, 2009)

2x2: 4.35
solves: (5.64), 4.30, 5.60, (2.77), 3.14
cube: White eastsheen
comment: good. 2x2 is definately the best puzzle

OH: 33.10
solves: (40.53), 38.50, (25.88), 31.23, 29.55
cube: diansheng
comment: 2 sub-30's. im so inconsistent

3x3: 16.84
solves: (22.24[phail]), 16.63, (16.03), 17.33, 16.56
cube: diansheng
comment: pretty consistent (xcluding the first one)


----------



## Lord Voldemort (May 8, 2009)

*2x2:* 7.70, (5.28), 8.83, 6.14, (9.28) = 7.56
*3x3:* 21.83, (19.42), (22.81), 22.05, 20.61 = 21.50
*4x4:* 2:38.84, (2:23.05), 3:11.59, 3:09.95, (DNF) = 3:00.13
*5x5:* 4:16.42, 4:13.19, (4:11.75), 4:25.11, (4:42.06) = 4:18.24
*7x7:*
*3x3 OH:* 1:09.91, (46.72), (1:14.59), 55.84, 57.08 = 1:00.65
*2x2 BLD:*


----------



## maxcube (May 9, 2009)

*4x4 :*
1:57.23, (1:55.73), 2:00.26, (2:24.57), 2:01.80 = 1:59.76

*3x3 :*
(18.13), 18.26, 21.10, (25.83), 22.45 = 20.60
Horrible.

*3x3 BLD :*
All DNFs 

*2x2 :*
11.17, (13.32), 10.68, (10.36), 12.84 = 11.56

*2x2 BLD :*
58.72, 1:11.16, DNF = 58.72


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 10, 2009)

Yes said:


> *btw: at all! What means Match the scramble??*



you scramble 1 cube and then you use a solved cube and make it match the scrambled one.


----------



## Mirek (May 11, 2009)

guusrs said:


> 3x3x3: 19.75 (20.83) (16.72) 19.78 20.50 ==> 20.01
> 
> FMC: L2 R D' B L' R' D R' B' R D2 U2 R U R' U F' L' F' D' L D F L F2 (*25*)
> explanation:
> ...



With the same first 5 moves I spent almost all the time on different continuations. Nothing seemed good enough and I ended up empty handed. 
Very nice, Gus, well done!
Mirek


----------



## Ellis (May 11, 2009)

*2x2:* (9.63), (7.55), 8.82, 8.06, 8.59 = *8.58*
*3x3:* (14.82), (18.42), 18.02, 16.07, 16.84 = *16.97*
*4x4:* 1:24.42, 1:28.39, (1:17.42), 1:20.58, (1:28.65) = *1:24.46*
Horrible
*5x5:* 2:06.41, (2:14.77), 2:08.45, 2:05.50, (1:57.88) = *2:06.79*
*6x6:* (4:16.95), 5:17.91, 4:50.06, 5:12.49, 5:29.32 = *5:06.82*
Really horrible
*2-4Rel:* 1:39.93
*2-5Rel:* 4:03.01
*2x2BLD* 1:02.49, 48.00, 1:08.79 = *48.00*
*3x3BLD* 3:36.93, DNF, 2:19.97 = *2:19.97*
I forgot about the misoriented edge in the second solve, so it was off by 2 edges. Third solve was a PB. My success rate seems to be getting decent. 
*3x3OH* (38.52), (59.81), 48.08, 51.97, 55.32 = *51.79*
I never practice OH and probably never will seriously practice it. 
*Megaminx:* 3:41.99, (3:07.35), 3:13.70, 3:23.77, (3:49.23) = *3:26.49*
I'm actually starting to practice this. Needs a lot of work. 
*Multi* 1/2 (9:17.46) = *0*
Second cube off by a 3 cycle of edges. This is my second attempt ever at more than one cube, the first one was 2/3 so I thought I'd take it down a notch. It wasn't very helpful though. I'm doing mostly visual memo, I need to stop that. 

May do a few more events later.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 11, 2009)

Mirek said:


> With the same first 5 moves I spent almost all the time on different continuations. Nothing seemed good enough and I ended up empty handed.
> Mirek


Shall I take that as a "FMC: DNF" ?


----------



## Mirek (May 11, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Mirek said:
> 
> 
> > With the same first 5 moves I spent almost all the time on different continuations. Nothing seemed good enough and I ended up empty handed.
> ...



I call it DNF.


----------



## masterofthebass (May 11, 2009)

2x2: 4.81, 6.81, 5.46, 5.06, 5.56 = 5.36
3x3: 12.64, 14.48, 17.57, 12.44, 15.56 = 14.23
4x4: 56.46, 54.89, 49.18, 49.12, 55.58 = 53.22
5x5: 1:26.44, 1:20.51, 1:23.68, 1:24.12, 1:25.01 = 1:24.27
6x6: 2:45.34, 2:45.25, DNF, 2:41.87, 2:40.93 = 2:44.15
7x7: 4:29.58, 4:25.57, 4:23.72, 4:22.20, DNF = 4:26.29

2x2 BLD: 39.99, 29.66, 31.53 = 29.66
3x3 BLD: 1:24.08, 1:16.72, 1:07.94 = 1:07.94

3x3 OH: 21.31, 27.46, 27.5, 23.33, 28.26 = 26.10
3x3 MtS: 55.47, 1:06.58, 1:02.08, DNF, 1:10.18 = 1:06.28

2-4: 1:16.58
2-5: 2:45.99

MM: 3.40, 3.03, 3.03, 2.66, 3.25 = 3.10
Clock: 9.90, 14.14, 10.89, 11.53, 8.25 = 10.77
Pyra: 6.63, 9.32, 9.83, 9.33, 12.28 = 9.49
Sq-1: 18.19, 14.88, 22.05, 28.44, 19.4 = 19.88


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 11, 2009)

Mats B
Fighting to avoid last place
*2x2: *18.90 22.15 15.05 18.38 23.60 = *19.81 *PB
*3x3: *47.86 38.89 51.53 55.41 54.70 =* 51.36*
*4x4:* 4:12.85 3:21.22 4:29.00 3:14.50 3:32.62 = *3:42.23*
*5x5:* 8:44.61 9:52.73 9:10.70 11:59.08 11:54.37 = *10:19.27 *
first three were ok on its way to a average pb
*2-4Rel: *7:00.47  too tired
*2-5Rel:* 14:31.94

Some of those are too easy for you Michael 

The real stuff:
*2x2BLD: *46.79 DNF DNF = *46.79*
Nice but not really good
*3x3BLD:* DNF 2:41.97 2:35.69 = *2:35.69*
Nice but not really good
*4x4BLD: *DNF 17:21 17:25 = *17:21*
Nice but not really good
*5x5BLD: *DNF 33:14 DNF = *33:14*
Nice but not really good. 
It felt like 33:13 was slow but I think it is my next best ever.
First dnf was sub-31. So sub-30 seems realistic soon.
*Multi: 5/6* = 4, total time 52:12
First time I tried 6. The fifth cube was one edge flipped(I don't count the buffer piece).
Nor memo nor execution fault. Must have analysed it faulty. 
Anyway, in a silly way I feel more proud of this than my previous 5/5. And I still have
some time to spare, maybe I can squeeze in another one and try seven in an hour.


----------



## MichaelErskine (May 11, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Some of those are too easy for you Michael
> The real stuff:


Hehehe -- I'm rather envious of you guys who can do BLD: it seems to be totally beyond my abilities.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 12, 2009)

msemtd said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > Some of those are too easy for you Michael
> ...


Huh?


> I claim anyone can solve the 3x3 blindfolded (at least any speedcuber ;-) after some preparation



I think Stefan is right. There's just 20 pieces you have to memorize. Just have a look at a tutorial on Youtube 

I never thought I would be able to do 3x3 Blindfolded, but look at me! I'm doing 4x4s blind!


----------



## marineasalia (May 12, 2009)

Marine Asalia

2x2: (8.16), (16.53), 8.41, 14.39, 13.81 = 12.20 average (this is using fridrich concepts... i received my 2x2 2 days ago.. still need some practice.. and need to learn CLL)
3x3: (18.47), (22.89),	21.67, 20.52, 18.95 = 20.38 average (its good)

Edit: will be some more solves if i get time..


----------



## MichaelErskine (May 12, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Huh?
> 
> 
> > I claim anyone can solve the 3x3 blindfolded (at least any speedcuber ;-) after some preparation
> ...


I think you underestimate my ineptitude  I've been studying numerous tutorials over the past few months (all the recommended ones: badmephisto's, Joel van Noort's, Stefan's, Macky's, etc.) and I up to the stage of solving Pochmann edges, sighted, with no memo, with T-Perm and one of the J-Perms. I still get this wrong quite regularly!

I'm not complaining or asking for help here - I just contest that some of us find learning this stuff a real challenge.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 12, 2009)

3x3FMC: 38 moves
*My first sub-40!

2x2x2 block: F' D' F L' D F2 R' F2
2x2x3 block: U' B U B2 U
3x-cross: x' L F U F' U2
ZBF2L: L' B L D' B D B2
ZBLL: z U' F U2 F' U R F R' U R F' R' U2

F' D' F L' D F2 R' F2 U' B U B2 U x' L F U F' U2 L' B L D' B D B2 z U' F U2 F' U R F R' U R F' R' U2

Yes, I actually knew that case.*


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 13, 2009)

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 11.25, 10.77, 9.59, 9.03, 7.59 = *9.80*
*3x3x3:* 24.89, 27.59, 24.78, 25.02, 27.77 = *25.83*
*4x4x4:* 1:42.41 (P), 1:54.83 (OP), 1:46.43 (P), 1:46.55 (O), 1:27.44 = *1:45.13*
*5x5x5:* 2:24.02, 2:37.58, 2:37.52, 2:40.97, 2:23.22 = *2:33.04*
*6x6x6:* 5:16.30 (O), 5:07.25 (O), 5:51.83 (OP), 5:07.19 (P), DNF (37:23.25, 18:36) = *5:25.13*
Comment: BLD solve was off by 3 obliques, 2 inner X centers, 3 outer X centers, and 7 inner wings. I kept having mini-pops; I’d like to think those distractions are why this was so bad.
*7x7x7:* 8:39.38, 8:13.75, 7:34.07, 7:26.64, 53:10.87 (22:51) = *8:09.07*
Comment: BLD solve was my new PB!
*2x2x2 BLD:* 32.77, 45.03, 50.83 = *32.77*
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 1:54.51 = *1:54.51*
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF (9:04.47, 4:45), 10:22.83 (5:14), DNF (11:30.34, 4:45) = *10:22.83*
Comment: First one was off by 3 corners – I forgot to do a pair of corners. Third one was scrambled. I messed up an A perm on the corners, and tried to correct it, but apparently failed.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 17:38.75 (9:06), 20:13.88 (9:25), DNF (18:29.24, 9:48) = *17:38.75*
Comment: On the first one I was actually going slow, but somehow it still came out fast. The second one had a bad memory recall pause, which is why it was so slow on execution. The third one was off by just 3 + centers.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *4/6 = 2 points, 33:19.55* (20:16 memorization)
Comment: You beat me this week, Mats! On the first one, I forgot to do a pair of edges, and on the fourth one, I forgot to fix the centers to handle edge parity. Very bad.
*3x3x3 OH:* 1:09.61, 1:26.80, 47.58, 53.21, 46.09 = *56.80*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:36.34, 2:26.52, 2:04.18, 2:10.02, 2:47.63 = *2:24.29*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:59.94, 1:58.39, 1:38.83, 1:30.01, DNF = *1:52.39*
Comment: Didn’t flip two edges in the last layer on the last one.
*2-4 relay:* *2:34.63*
*2-5 relay:* *5:17.80* (O)
*Magic:* 2.41, 2.34, 2.19, 2.71, 2.11 = *2.31*
*Master Magic:* 5.41, 4.41, 3.88, 4.56, 4.27 = *4.41*
*Clock:* 19.88, 25.22, 20.38, 23.58, 24.69 = *22.88*
*MegaMinx:* 3:37.77, 3:41.42, 3:15.14, 3:01.80, 2:34.77 = *3:18.23*
*Pyraminx:* 22.02, 19.46, 20.11, 22.46, 33.97 = *21.53*
*Square-1:* 1:04.40 (P), 44.80, 53.94 (P), 1:24.05 (P), 55.65 (P) = *58.00*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *41 moves*
Comment: See solution earlier in thread.


----------



## ManasijV (May 13, 2009)

Well my first time  i felt a little nervous like I'm in some competition  
3x3x3
5:	20.88	x
4:	20.81	x
3:	20.87	x
2:	17.25	x
1:	21.13	x
Average : 20.85

3x3x3 BLD 
3:	03:45.59	
2:	(DNF) 04:15.21	
1:	03:37.33


----------



## Lumej (May 13, 2009)

Lumej

3x3: 37.88, 35.76, (33.40), (45.75), 33.63 = 35.75
Good, but the 45 is horrible
4x4: 2:55.78, 2:47.52, 2:36.39, (2:57.83), (2:29.50) = 2:46.56
5x5: 5:02.85, 5:31.39, (5:38.39), (4:53.83), 5:27.07 = 05:20.44

Hey, ManasijV, it's my first time, too...


----------



## the1lord5 (May 13, 2009)

*Re:Weekly Contest*

First Post Yay!
Irish Speedcubing Champion here so.
i only entered at the last minute and only used the scrambles so i only had time for 2x2x2 3x3x3 and Pyraminx.
Be Warned:
I suck!

2x2x2=
23.38/15.43/16.27/11.82/12.85=14.85
I had a bad day and i was tierd k?
3x3x3=
44.12/37.57(+)/46.56/34.52/34.19=38.74
ditto
Pyraminx:
22.79/18.90/29.75/25.80/16.48=22.50

Must i say that i suck?

Next time i will also compete in 4x4 and 5x5 and one handed.

Irish Master


PS: I had a bad day ;p


----------



## DavidWoner (May 13, 2009)

*2x2:* 4.66, 3.44, 4.39, 3.75, 3.67 = *3.94*
<3 1-look solves

*3x3:* 12.31, 14.31, 16.92, 16.69, 13.86 = *14.95*
nice, all non-lucky

*clock:* 8.92, 11.39, 7.94, 6.73, 8.84 = *8.57*
fail

*square-1* 20.05, 20.41, 17.22, 27.33, 24.25 = *21.57*
decent.


----------



## Jai (May 14, 2009)

*2x2:* 5.54, (5.99), 4.98, 5.59, (4.02) = *5.37*

*3x3: *12.59, (15.18), 13.68, 13.26, (12.34) = *13.17*

*4x4:* 1:11.30, (1:18.28), (1:03.03,) 1:08.46, 1:07.26 = *1:09.00*

*3x3OH:* 18.76, (21.42), (18.21), 20.11, 19.63 = *19.50*

*Pyraminx:* 8.45, (9.66), 8.93, 9.59, (8.15) = *8.99*

Pretty much everything was bad this week (OH was decent). -_-


----------



## ThatGuy (May 14, 2009)

Matt
3: 38.54, 35.26, (29.14), 30.25, (52.66)=37.17
trying out a new cube, but i haven't done ANY 3x3 solves in the past few days because I just got s S1.
2: 9.78 14.10 13.62 12.50 15.22=13.04
first 2x2 timed so...


----------



## pjk (May 14, 2009)

*3x3:* 16.48, 15.25, (13.16), 16.29, (18.55) = *15.99*
Horrible


----------



## AvGalen (May 14, 2009)

Only the 5 real solves
*2x2x2*: 9.09 7.59 11.75 9.09 7.69 = *8.62*
*3x3x3*: 19.56 23.58 19.65 24.03 23.11 = *22.11*
*4x4x4*: 1:21.08 1:21.11 1:20.31 1:49.97 1:32.19 = *1:24.79*
*5x5x5*: 2:22.31 2:21.96 2:12.34 2:14.68 2:12.61 = *2:16.42*
*6x6x6*: 4:36.65 4:09.16 4:02.81 4:18.61 4:14.52 = *4:14.10*
*7x7x7*: 7:46.33 6:25.61 7:04.44 6:57.90 7:06.75 = *7:03.03*
*2x2x2_bf*: DNF DNF 1:41.34 = *1:41.34*
*3x3x3_bf*: 4:53.15 DNF 5:29.90 = *4:53.15*
*3x3x3_oh*: 40.43 36.11 39.47 44.66 36.41 = *38.77*
*3x3x3_match*: 1:01.72 1:07.05 1:10.90 1:24.18 1:07.05 = *1:08.33*
*3x3x3_FMC*: D2 B2 R D' B' U R L' D' F B R U' R2 L U' B' U R L' B' D F D L B' R B R2 = *29*
I found this very weird start during the first 5 minutes of fooling around. I was trying to build many pairs/blocks for a tripple-X-Cross, but all of a sudden I saw the corners-first-solution. Within the next 5 minutes I recreated that part and the rest was pretty much spent on the final 3 edge insertions (they were HARD). I love the fact that I "inserted an insertion in an insertion in an insertion". There are probably much better ways for inserting the edges, but I was glad I finished within the time-limit AND sub 30. Finishing sub 30 when you have a total insertion-count of 3*10=30 moves is funny 
Explanation:
Corners first: D2 B2 R D' B' U * B' D2 R B R2
Insert 3 edges at *: R L' D' F2 ** D R' L B' D2 B
Insert 3 edges at **: F' B R U' R' *** F B' D R D'
Insert 3 edges at ***: R' L U' B' U R L' B' D B
*234-Relay*: *1:54.44*
*2345-Relay*: *4:37.34*
*Magic*: 1.61 1.83 1.66 1.56 1.58 = *1.62*
*Master Magic*: 5.06 7.83 4.69 5.21 5.30 = *5.19*
*Clock*: 16.61 17.16 DNF 13.56 18.03 = *17.27*
*MegaMinx*: 2:58.94 3:19.11 2:57.38 3:09.28 3:34.02 = *3:09.11*
*PyraMinx*: 17.38 17.56 18.52 14.65 19.63 = *17.82*
*Square-1*: 1:23.50 51.22 35.19 1:20.33 1:04.80 = *1:05.45*

3x3x3_oh, solve 3 was very special. After getting this super-keyhole start I decided to speed FMC the rest:
Scramble: U' F2 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 U R2 F2 R' D B' F' U' F D2 B L' U2 B2
Highly optimised cross (I saw most of this during inspection, the rest just happened): B' R D R F' L' U B'
Finish F2L: D B' D' B E2, L D L'
Pause, Corners last layer: R D2 R' D' R D' R' (skips entirely with next move)
BIG pause, edges last layer: RLF L2D2L2D2L2D2 F'L'R'
(In the real solve, I did use cube rotations)


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 14, 2009)

ManasijV said:


> Well my first time  i felt a little nervous like I'm in some competition





Lumej said:


> Lumej
> Hey, ManasijV, it's my first time, too...





the1lord5 said:


> First Post Yay!



Welcome to all three of you. It is nice with some new competitors!
And have no fear of bad results, you can always rely on beating me


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 14, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> It is nice with some new competitors!



Agrees 
Welcome!


----------



## MichaelErskine (May 14, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Welcome to all three of you. It is nice with some new competitors!
> And have no fear of bad results, you can always rely on beating me



Me too! 

Just a point of interest: I've written a little Perl script to summarise the competition results posts for charting - 2009 results so far attached as tab-separated values.


----------



## cookingfat (May 14, 2009)

forgot to post this yesterday....

*2x2x2 :* (6.61), 6.66, 7.46, (9.25), 6.68 = *6.93*
Wow! PB average! pleased with that one. 

*3x3x3 :* 26.75, (29.16), 27.91, 28.00, (23.22) = *27.55*
not too bad.

*4x4x4 :* (2:08.61), (3:03.11), 2:23.18, 2:48.44, 2:25.19 = *2:32.27*

*5x5x5 :* 5:29.02, 5:39.47, 6:06.83, (6:55.11), (4:54.72) = *5:45.11*
I hate 5x5

*2x2x2 BLD :* 1:04.11, DNF, DNF = *1:04.11*

*3x3x3 BLD :* DNF, DNF, 4:28.05 = *4:28.05*

*Multi BLD :*1/2 (14.59.28) = *0 pts*
Second cube had just two twisted corners. I'm so close to getting my first multi bld.

*3x3x3 Match :* DNF, 2:10.69, 2:17.44, 1:51.80, 2:31.69 = *2:19.94*

*2-3-4 relay : 3:10.81*
PB.

*2-3-4-5 relay : 8:37.77*
PB.

*Pyraminx : * (20.36), (44.50), 38.97, 35.03, 43.43 = *39.14*

*Square-1 : *1:51.36, (1:30.68), (2:12.38), 2:01.81, 1:36.71 = *1:49.96*
PB average


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 14, 2009)

*Results week 2009-19*

*2x2x2*(33)

 3.25 Escher
 3.50 fazrulz
 3.78 Erik
 3.94 Vault312
 4.35 Edmund
 4.66 SimonWestlund
 4.73 MTGjumper
 5.36 masterofthebass
 5.37 Jai
 5.40 luisgepeto
 5.58 MistArts
 5.84 Yalow
 6.01 Garmon
 6.63 Kian
 6.70 trying-to-speedcube...
 6.93 cookingfat
 7.56 Lord Voldemort
 7.61 byu
 7.92 Vulosity
 8.49 Ellis
 8.62 AvGalen
 9.13 Yes, We Can!
 9.43 alifiantoadinugroho
 9.80 Mike Hughey
 11.01 PeterV
 11.56 maxcube
 12.20 marineasalia
 13.41 ThatGuy
 13.42 ender9994
 13.52 Edam
 14.85 the1lord5
 18.62 msemtd
 19.81 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(38)

 10.92 Erik
 11.55 fazrulz
 13.18 Jai
 13.56 Sa967St
 13.88 MTGjumper
 14.23 masterofthebass
 14.51 SimonWestlund
 14.95 Vault312
 16.01 pjk
 16.84 Edmund
 16.98 Ellis
 17.00 byu
 17.41 trying-to-speedcube...
 18.07 Vulosity
 18.81 Kian
 20.01 guusrs
 20.38 marineasalia
 20.60 maxcube
 20.85 ManasijV
 20.86 Garmon
 20.88 MistArts
 21.31 Yalow
 21.50 Lord Voldemort
 22.10 luisgepeto
 22.11 AvGalen
 22.50 mande
 25.83 Mike Hughey
 26.29 Edam
 27.35 ender9994
 27.55 cookingfat
 29.02 Yes, We Can!
 31.79 alifiantoadinugroho
 34.68 ThatGuy
 35.76 Lumej
 38.74 the1lord5
 41.65 msemtd
 51.36 MatsBergsten
 DNF PeterV
*4x4x4*(20)

 53.22 masterofthebass
 58.05 fazrulz
 1:03.35 SimonWestlund
 1:05.50 MTGjumper
 1:09.01 Jai
 1:14.11 Sa967St
 1:14.30 Kian
 1:15.59 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:24.46 Ellis
 1:24.79 AvGalen
 1:26.29 byu
 1:45.13 Mike Hughey
 1:46.06 MistArts
 1:59.76 maxcube
 2:32.27 cookingfat
 2:46.56 Lumej
 3:00.13 Lord Voldemort
 3:14.81 PeterV
 3:42.23 MatsBergsten
 4:55.38 msemtd
*5x5x5*(18)

 1:24.27 masterofthebass
 1:40.01 tsaoenator
 1:52.85 fazrulz
 2:06.79 Ellis
 2:08.03 Sa967St
 2:11.54 MTGjumper
 2:14.36 trying-to-speedcube...
 2:15.89 Kian
 2:16.42 AvGalen
 2:31.02 SimonWestlund
 2:33.04 Mike Hughey
 2:57.14 MistArts
 3:08.93 Edam
 4:18.24 Lord Voldemort
 5:20.44 Lumej
 5:45.11 cookingfat
 7:15.05 msemtd
10:19.27 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(5)

 2:44.15 masterofthebass
 4:14.10 AvGalen
 5:06.82 Ellis
 5:25.13 Mike Hughey
11:05.11 SimonWestlund
*7x7x7*(4)

 4:26.29 masterofthebass
 7:03.03 AvGalen
 8:09.07 Mike Hughey
18:16.01 msemtd
*3x3 one handed*(20)

 19.50 Jai
 25.40 Erik
 25.95 masterofthebass
 29.19 fazrulz
 30.42 Sa967St
 32.05 trying-to-speedcube...
 33.09 Edmund
 38.32 SimonWestlund
 38.77 AvGalen
 39.69 mande
 45.79 MTGjumper
 51.79 Ellis
 52.72 Kian
 56.80 Mike Hughey
 1:00.22 MistArts
 1:00.94 Lord Voldemort
 1:10.77 alifiantoadinugroho
 1:11.53 Edam
 1:14.83 Yes, We Can!
 2:56.55 msemtd
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 2:10.54 SimonWestlund
 2:24.29 Mike Hughey
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(13)

 7.28 fazrulz
 24.58 SimonWestlund
 29.66 masterofthebass
 32.77 Mike Hughey
 36.19 byu
 46.79 MatsBergsten
 48.00 Ellis
 49.14 trying-to-speedcube...
 58.72 maxcube
 1:03.20 alifiantoadinugroho
 1:04.11 cookingfat
 1:41.34 AvGalen
 DNF ender9994
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(16)

 1:07.94 masterofthebass
 1:24.51 happa95
 1:54.51 Mike Hughey
 2:17.20 fazrulz
 2:19.97 Ellis
 2:35.69 MatsBergsten
 2:39.26 trying-to-speedcube...
 3:00.58 SimonWestlund
 3:37.33 ManasijV
 4:28.05 cookingfat
 4:38.02 alifiantoadinugroho
 4:53.15 AvGalen
 4:53.94 Kian
15:35.24 byu
 DNF maxcube
 DNF Sa967St
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(3)

10:22.83 Mike Hughey
17:21.00 MatsBergsten
 DNF byu
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

17:38.75 Mike Hughey
33:14.00 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

5/6 MatsBergsten
3/3 alifiantoadinugroho
4/6 Mike Hughey
1/2 Ellis
1/2 cookingfat
1/3 SimonWestlund
*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)

 1:06.28 masterofthebass
 1:08.33 AvGalen
 1:34.02 SimonWestlund
 1:52.39 Mike Hughey
 1:53.74 Kian
 2:19.94 cookingfat
*2-3-4 Relay*(17)

 1:09.40 fazrulz
 1:16.58 masterofthebass
 1:24.61 MTGjumper
 1:27.25 SimonWestlund
 1:38.20 Sa967St
 1:38.82 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:39.93 Ellis
 1:54.26 byu
 1:54.44 AvGalen
 1:55.30 Kian
 2:34.63 Mike Hughey
 3:10.81 cookingfat
 3:29.08 ender9994
 3:30.07 PeterV
 3:58.52 alifiantoadinugroho
 6:04.93 msemtd
 7:00.47 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(10)

 2:45.99 masterofthebass
 3:53.29 Kian
 3:53.31 Sa967St
 3:59.72 trying-to-speedcube...
 4:03.01 Ellis
 4:06.34 SimonWestlund
 4:37.34 AvGalen
 5:17.80 Mike Hughey
 8:37.77 cookingfat
14:31.94 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(9)

 0.96 Erik
 1.42 Edam
 1.62 AvGalen
 1.63 SimonWestlund
 1.76 ender9994
 1.87 trying-to-speedcube...
 2.31 Mike Hughey
 2.73 Kian
 DNF PeterV
*Master Magic*(3)

 3.10 masterofthebass
 4.41 Mike Hughey
 5.19 AvGalen
*Clock*(5)

 8.57 Vault312
 10.77 masterofthebass
 17.27 AvGalen
 22.88 Mike Hughey
 32.33 Edam
*Pyraminx*(14)

 7.56 Erik
 8.32 Yalow
 8.79 SimonWestlund
 8.99 Jai
 9.49 masterofthebass
 13.54 trying-to-speedcube...
 17.16 Edam
 17.82 AvGalen
 21.53 Mike Hughey
 21.55 Yes, We Can!
 22.50 the1lord5
 24.47 ender9994
 27.82 msemtd
 39.14 cookingfat
*Megaminx*(7)

 1:31.77 fazrulz
 1:38.32 SimonWestlund
 1:55.09 trying-to-speedcube...
 3:09.11 AvGalen
 3:18.24 Mike Hughey
 3:26.49 Ellis
 6:39.28 msemtd
*Square-1*(13)

 19.76 masterofthebass
 21.57 Vault312
 26.16 MTGjumper
 28.79 Erik
 29.91 fazrulz
 36.47 SimonWestlund
 41.99 trying-to-speedcube...
 56.57 byu
 57.49 Sa967St
 57.57 Kian
 58.00 Mike Hughey
 1:05.45 AvGalen
 1:49.96 cookingfat
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(7)

25 guusrs
29 AvGalen
38 trying-to-speedcube...
41 Mike Hughey
41 SimonWestlund
51 Yes, We Can!
DNF  Mirek

*Contest results*

270 masterofthebass
251 SimonWestlund
219 Mike Hughey
216 fazrulz
202 trying-to-speedcube...
194 AvGalen
166 Ellis
151 MTGjumper
143 Kian
137 Erik
137 Sa967St
123 Jai
112 byu
99 cookingfat
90 MatsBergsten
89 Vault312
81 Edmund
80 MistArts
68 alifiantoadinugroho
65 Lord Voldemort
60 Edam
59 Yalow
59 maxcube
50 Yes, We Can!
48 msemtd
45 Garmon
45 Vulosity
44 luisgepeto
43 guusrs
42 ender9994
36 ManasijV
35 Escher
34 marineasalia
33 pjk
31 mande
30 PeterV
26 Lumej
22 tsaoenator
20 happa95
18 the1lord5
17 ThatGuy
11 Mirek


----------



## Tortin (May 14, 2009)

Oops, nevermind.


----------



## Edam (May 14, 2009)

2nd in magic?


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (May 15, 2009)

2nd on Multi


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 15, 2009)

alifiantoadinugroho said:


> 2nd on Multi


Yeah, nice of you. 

And it is nice of Mike to let us mortals beat him sometimes


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (May 15, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> alifiantoadinugroho said:
> 
> 
> > 2nd on Multi
> ...



Haha, yeah. You're so good at Blind. I only have 3 cubes, so I only just can do three


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 15, 2009)

OMG! I got 2nd! Such a good week for me! first time over 200 points as well.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 15, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> OMG! I got 2nd! Such a good week for me! first time over 200 points as well.



Go Sweden !!! (Bravo Simon )


----------



## MichaelErskine (May 15, 2009)

Hey! The results are in twice! My script can't cope! Aaaargh!! 

EDIT: results summary updated and uploaded to
http://www.tecspy.com/mick/weekly-comp-2009-01to19.zip with Perl script, CSV, XLS, ODS, and TSV


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 15, 2009)

msemtd said:


> Hey! The results are in twice! My script can't cope! Aaaargh!!
> 
> EDIT: results summary updated and uploaded to
> http://www.tecspy.com/mick/weekly-comp-2009-01to19.zip with Perl script, CSV, XLS, ODS, and TSV



I do not really understand. :confused: Is there anything wrong with the results or with your script? (And I gather all results per competitor and week (not just the averages) for Arnaud to use in his result db).


----------



## MichaelErskine (May 15, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> msemtd said:
> 
> 
> > Hey! The results are in twice! My script can't cope! Aaaargh!!
> ...



This week's results post (http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=179114&postcount=55) contains the results TWICE! and so my results summary fetcher script includes them twice!


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 15, 2009)

msemtd said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > msemtd said:
> ...



Now I understand 
The lists are so long that you cannot see it all when editing in the Forum, 
I just paste them from the result file. I must have done ^V twice. 
(Hope I did not damage anything, now you must be able to run your script).


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 15, 2009)

msemtd said:


> Hey! The results are in twice!



Is this a correct manner of speaking (or writing)? I have 
never seen this expression before: "The results *are in twice!*".

(Just wondering , it sounds nice and ought not to have confused me)


----------



## MichaelErskine (May 15, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Is this a correct manner of speaking (or writing)? I have
> never seen this expression before: "The results *are in twice!*".
> 
> (Just wondering , it sounds nice and ought not to have confused me)



It would've been less ambiguous if I had said "the results have been added twice" which is closer to the meaning that I was trying to convey!

The term "_in twice_" is not something I've heard used (in English anyway!) but sounds somewhat like "_in-twain_" which is a term I use whenever I can


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 16, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> *7x7x7:* 8:39.38, 8:13.75, 7:34.07, 7:26.64, 53:10.87 (22:51) = *8:09.07*
> Comment: BLD solve was my new PB!


It's perhaps a little late, but nice with a new PB. Impressive time I think.
I just wonder how all the practise with Guimond on the one hand and BH-corners on the other can show results here ?

Guimond cannot be so handy on a 7x7 and maybe BH can be to a little part, 
but corners are not that many percentagewise on a 7x7??


----------

